# 1955 Schwinn Flying Star - Need help



## bikemonkey (Oct 10, 2017)

This 24" wheel Flying Star came in yesterday and I am trying to sort out the differences shown in the 1955 catalog pic/specs and what we have in the shop.

Album pics and more details here.

This bike is exceptionally clean with little wear but does have some oil flow. It came in because the rear hub is inoperable. So, while I am fixing that I wanted to properly identify this bike as the owner thinks it is a 1953 model, which is incorrect. I have no idea if any parts have been switched but it looks all original right down to the fixing bolts (except for the added headlight).

The conundrum is that it is a middleweight model with a balloon style double bar frame. The catalog pic shows a completely different single bar frame for the Flying Star model.

So is this a transitional frame? Anyone seen this variation before? Any red flags?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2017)

It’s legit, the 26 inch models had the single bar frame and were 55-56 only.


----------



## REC (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, a little difference in thought here. That is indeed a DX frame, and it could have been a leftover from '54. The 24" Flying Star (and the 20" model as well) were of the same frame design as the 26" inclusive of the single upper tube It is interesting that this one has the chainguard stating it to be a Flying Star. I have an example of all three sizes from '55 in the group here. The 24" one is a bit less common, but I have two of them.
  The 26 was the first one I found and had join the group. Made a few minor changes (trusses, seat, and rack) and left alone.
  The 20" was next, and I was having a 20" binge issue at the time so it ended up getting the remodel immediately on arrival, though in two phases. The fork was the second phase.
  Then I started hunting the 24" one. The first one came from California and was pretty bare. It also had an issue with the front of the frame where the headtube was pushed back and had to be addressed. It is straightened out, but I hound another one more recently that appeared to be in overall better condition and it is now together and in red as well.

   I also have a couple of 24" DX's - one a '52, the other a '56 - which brings me to your blue bike. I would need to look further at that frame as it shows a '54 S/N, but it looks to have the narrower bridge between the rear upper stays indicative of the '55 middleweight frames. I am very curious as to that width. It just seems odd that the frame is different than the ones I have as well as the brochure page in our photos shows the "F21 24" model" illustrated to look the same as the 26" but smaller.
That would not be the first  of the weird things that have been found over the time I've been piddling with this. I also note that the bridge itself is of the coaster brake equipped style - unlike the Flying Star frames that used the flat raised bridge as would a normal multispeed model.
 I also have a '46 balloon frame with the single top bar and the same coaster style bridge in the rear... just strange.
Maybe it was a "test fit?"

Photos, before and after:
First the 20"








Then the 24" ones (two different ones - one is not built as of this point:







24" #2







Then the 26":






REC


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2017)

After studying the pictures very close I think that sweet Flying Star was built up by a professional. I do find it odd that a bike in that condition has a worn out chain ring. Just my observation but it appears the seat post and fender braces have been painted and the fenders do look like balloon pieces. The cable clamps look out of place but I'm comparing them to where they were located on the cantilever frames. The top clamp was closer to the head tube and rear clamp was closer to the bottom bracket. I see very little paint wear on the head tube from the steel cable and that's unusual in my experience. The cable routing on the left side of the seat mask at the BB would make sense but I've seen a Schwinn illustrated method of routing and it's on the right side. I have a 58 Corvette 2 speed manual and could never get it adjusted it to shift correctly until I routed the cable to the right side of the seat mask. Too much friction in the bend with an old cable might have been the issue there.
Are the fender braces actually riveted on or does it have the rivet head screws? The most concerning red flag to me is the wear on the chain ring compared to the looks of a hardly used super nice condition bike.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 11, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> After studying the pictures very close I think that sweet Flying Star was built up by a professional. I do find it odd that a bike in that condition has a worn out chain ring. Just my observation but it appears the seat post and fender braces have been painted and the fenders do look like balloon pieces. The cable clamps look out of place but I'm comparing them to where they were located on the cantilever frames. The top clamp was closer to the head tube and rear clamp was closer to the bottom bracket. I see very little paint wear on the head tube from the steel cable and that's unusual in my experience. The cable routing on the left side of the seat mask at the BB would make sense but I've seen a Schwinn illustrated method of routing and it's on the right side. I have a 58 Corvette 2 speed manual and could never get it adjusted it to shift correctly until I routed the cable to the right side of the seat mask. Too much friction in the bend with an old cable might have been the issue there.
> Are the fender braces actually riveted on or does it have the rivet head screws? The most concerning red flag to me is the wear on the chain ring compared to the looks of a hardly used super nice condition bike.




Thank you for your detailed observations.

Fender braces are riveted and they look good - not monkeyed with recently anyway. No over spray anywhere on the edges.

The cable clamps and routing looks suspicious as well to me.

The seat stay fender bridge is 2.5" wide (65mm). The fenders are 3" (74mm) wide.

I added another pic to the album. The headbadge was found to have a R symbol...it's at least from 1974. (edit - maybe not - still researching).

I am thinking it is a '54 Hornet or Spitfire frame with a 1955 Flying Star chainguard (or the original one was re-decaled) and Flying Star 2 speed wheelset.

Possibility?


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 11, 2017)

REC said:


> Well, a little difference in thought here. That is indeed a DX frame, and it could have been a leftover from '54. The 24" Flying Star (and the 20" model as well) were of the same frame design as the 26" inclusive of the single upper tube It is interesting that this one has the chainguard stating it to be a Flying Star. I have an example of all three sizes from '55 in the group here. The 24" one is a bit less common, but I have two of them.
> The 26 was the first one I found and had join the group. Made a few minor changes (trusses, seat, and rack) and left alone.
> The 20" was next, and I was having a 20" binge issue at the time so it ended up getting the remodel immediately on arrival, though in two phases. The fork was the second phase.
> Then I started hunting the 24" one. The first one came from California and was pretty bare. It also had an issue with the front of the frame where the headtube was pushed back and had to be addressed. It is straightened out, but I hound another one more recently that appeared to be in overall better condition and it is now together and in red as well.
> ...



Awesome response! - Thanks for your help and posting those great pics. More info added on what it may be.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2022)

Did you ever resolve any of your questions on this piece? 

JFYI, the serial number on this bike was also used again in 1956. So that may help with its actual ID. 

08/04 to 08/08/1956 ------- L40552 ------------------- L64617


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 2, 2022)

Had a blue 56 Flying Star with 2-speed aviation hub several years ago, nice little bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2022)

Over the years Schwinn used the DX style frame on some 24" Juvenile bikes where the big brother's 26" model had a different style frame. The Deluxe Tornado in the 24" frame used the DX style verses the straight bar frame. Here's an example of the 1955 Spitfire straight bar and the DX frames for the 24" & 20" Juvenile pieces.


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2022)

I am pretty sure Flying Stars with the third bar have surfaced and been posted here before, looking original (not restored), but I am not sure they were 24. Might have been 26. Anyone remember that?

I don't recall the middleweight vs balloon issue coming up.


----------



## k_jf1972 (Apr 21, 2022)

REC said:


> Well, a little difference in thought here. That is indeed a DX frame, and it could have been a leftover from '54. The 24" Flying Star (and the 20" model as well) were of the same frame design as the 26" inclusive of the single upper tube It is interesting that this one has the chainguard stating it to be a Flying Star. I have an example of all three sizes from '55 in the group here. The 24" one is a bit less common, but I have two of them.
> The 26 was the first one I found and had join the group. Made a few minor changes (trusses, seat, and rack) and left alone.
> The 20" was next, and I was having a 20" binge issue at the time so it ended up getting the remodel immediately on arrival, though in two phases. The fork was the second phase.
> Then I started hunting the 24" one. The first one came from California and was pretty bare. It also had an issue with the front of the frame where the headtube was pushed back and had to be addressed. It is straightened out, but I hound another one more recently that appeared to be in overall better condition and it is now together and in red as well.
> ...


----------



## k_jf1972 (Apr 21, 2022)

I just found a 16"  Model J-16, now I am looking for a 20" frame like the about frame. I thought the smallest was a 20"


----------



## k_jf1972 (Apr 21, 2022)

Any have a 20" frame of the version of the bike below???


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 21, 2022)

bloo said:


> I am pretty sure Flying Stars with the third bar have surfaced and been posted here before, looking original (not restored), but I am not sure they were 24. Might have been 26. Anyone remember that?
> 
> I don't recall the middleweight vs balloon issue coming up.




The 1957 model 26" Flying Star had a cantilever frame. The 1957 24" model could have had the DX style frame.


----------



## REC (Apr 22, 2022)

k_jf1972 said:


> Any have a 20" frame of the version of the bike below???
> 
> View attachment 1611111



This is the 20" bike before I did anything to it (As Bought)



There! S/N R74986 makes it a '55 - Maybe one day I'll run across a 16" version too...
Not looking too hard though - retirement is not all I thought it would be.
REC

@k_jf1972


----------



## k_jf1972 (Apr 23, 2022)

REC said:


> This is the 20" bike before I did anything to it (As Bought)
> View attachment 1611813
> There! S/N R74986 makes it a '55 - Maybe one day I'll run across a 16" version too...
> Not looking too hard though - retirement is not all I thought it would be.
> ...



I have a 16" one, I am looking for that 20" one......


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2022)

REC said:


> This is the 20" bike before I did anything to it (As Bought)
> View attachment 1611813
> There! S/N R74986 makes it a '55 - Maybe one day I'll run across a 16" version too...
> Not looking too hard though - retirement is not all I thought it would be.
> ...




That serial number was also used in 1957. 

08/23 to 08/28 ------- R66270 -------------------- R88865


----------



## REC (Apr 24, 2022)

It is STILL a '55 model -End of story


----------



## nick tures (Apr 24, 2022)

k_jf1972 said:


> I have a 16" one, I am looking for that 20" one......
> 
> View attachment 1612366



thats cool never seen a 16''


----------



## bikemonkey (May 3, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Did you ever resolve any of your questions on this piece?
> 
> JFYI, the serial number on this bike was also used again in 1956. So that may help with its actual ID.
> 
> 08/04 to 08/08/1956 ------- L40552 ------------------- L64617



Hey! No, I never did resolve those issues but it was enjoyable reading that thread again and the assistance I was received was super helpful. But that customer's bike like so many others had faded from my memory. The small shop I ran for five years was closed by the store owner in Oct 2020 so I am now only involved in my projects at home.

I still check in here from time to time but my bike time has been dialed back considerably. What I would like to do and what I am able to do (due to some health issues) has to be reconciled on a daily basis. 😃


----------

